# Cool Place to get Nail Supplies



## NailArtFanatic (May 21, 2011)

As a big Nail Art Fanatic I am always looking for places to buy great nail supplies and brushes.


----------



## Ngelic (May 22, 2011)

The only places that I know of (online wise) and everyone in the nail community... well most people that know it, are raving about is Born Pretty. They sell a lot of cosmetics things but a majority of their products are for nails. They're also a wholeseller so the more you purchase of a certain item, the more of a discount you will receive so it's best to gather a couple of friends who like nail art and order that way but even without that discount their stuff is at a pretty reasonable price. The best part about Born Pretty is... free shipping... no matter how big your order is and no matter where in the world you are!!

The other place that people are talking about a lot is Bundle Monster. They also sell a lot of other kind of things but their "Beauty" range consist of mainly nail products and stuff. Their plates for stamping are very popular... and their customer service is EXCELLENT. I emailed them about a rusty plate and got a reply in literally 10minutes (I went to look on these forums and replied to someone then heard my email alert sound). Sent a replacement straight away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The downside with Bundle Monster is that you need an Amazon account while Born Pretty you don't need any account at all.. though it's best you do if you want rewards points. Bundle Monster also has a shipping cost but it's really small.


Oh BTW, these are free from Born Pretty... if you like their facebook page:​  ​ http://www.bornprettystore.com/freebie-start-till-3500-likes-facebook-p-1365.html​ Code: *FBLIKE*​  ​ http://www.bornprettystore.com/hello-kitty-nail-plates-p-932.html​ Code:* BP299 *​  ​ Add ONE to your cart and then click "Checkout".. follow all the way to the end but remember to put in the code or you'll get charge for it. Enter paypal details (won't charge you) and tahdahhh! Free item with free shipping. Do the same with the other.​


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2011)

For inexpensive nail plates try BF Beauties which is located in China.

Sally's Beauty Supply sells to the public and carry Fingerpaints, China Glaze, Orly along with other polishes. If you get a member card ($5) you can get the items at a discount. Example, China Glaze retails for $5.99 without a card, $4.99 with a member card and $3.50 if you are licensed manicurist or cosmetologist and get their pro card.


----------

